# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  DIY spin ăn kim loại của mấy ae nhà nghèo

## writewin

tình hình nghèo quá ko có đủ tiền mua cái spin kim loại cho đoàn hoàng, với lại máu DIY khá cao nên làm cái chơi thế nào

kế hoạch đề ra là giảm tốc của con spin ăn gổ 1k5 của chi na xuống tầm 10 lần, em này quay tầm 24k rpm, ăn gổ ok ăn nhôm cũng tạm chấp nhận dc với tần số biến tần tầm 200hz, vì vậy giảm tốc độ xuống qua hộp số thì lực tăng lên ^^ ( lý thuyết là vậy) nên hy vọng ăn sắt dc,he he

hình tổng quá cả set của em nó khi chưa lắp ráp



từ đầu đến đuôi thì đầu tiên là cái đầu kẹp dao dc làm từ cái rod 20 er20 và cái FK 20 ^^



 khớp nối truyền động từ hộp số xuống rod



hộp số 7,2, ban đầu định làm trục A cho con CNC đang dựng nay đổi hộp số khác nên chuyển em này sang đây ^^ thấy hợp lý hơn



bánh răng trung tâm m1 Z10 dc em làm từ thép ủ mềm để phay h chuẩn bị đi trui cứng lại, dự kiến em này dc trui bằng máy trui cao tần tự DIY của bọn em ^^



cái spin 1k5 china cùi bắp ko lắp lên đây thì chẳng biết lắp lên đâu hết ^^



khuyến mãi thêm cái video trui cao tần tự chế của bọn em ^^ 




ăn chơi lể đã qua lể tính tiếp

----------


## Nam CNC

---   ông sẽ tiêu ngay từ lần thử đầu tiên , hộp số này thiết kế cho tầm 3000rpm cho đầu vào thôi chứ ông đề pa lên hơn chục ngàn là tèo ngay từ phút giây đầu tiên.

---Thứ 2 cái rod er 20 , cốt của nó tầm 19.95-19.98 là hết mức , nên khi lắp vào sẽ lỏng lưng , chạy tốc độ sẽ có hiện tương kêu hú, tiêu chuẩn cốt lắp chặt với bạc đạn nhé , em tháo spindle nhiều rồi, toàn phải cảo ra không à. Muốn nó ngon thì đi mạ crôm cho chuẩn kích thước 20 thì đúng hơn.

mà có thiếu gì đâu mấy em động cơ ngon ngon khoẻ khoẻ , đi lấy con 1.5Kw TQ làm gì cho nhức đầu?

----------

writewin

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái hộp số đó không chịu nổi đâu writerwin!

----------

writewin

----------


## thuhanoi

> ---   ông sẽ tiêu ngay từ lần thử đầu tiên , hộp số này thiết kế cho tầm 3000rpm cho đầu vào thôi chứ ông đề pa lên hơn chục ngàn là tèo ngay từ phút giây đầu tiên.
> 
> ---Thứ 2 cái rod er 20 , cốt của nó tầm 19.95-19.98 là hết mức , nên khi lắp vào sẽ lỏng lưng , chạy tốc độ sẽ có hiện tương kêu hú, tiêu chuẩn cốt lắp chặt với bạc đạn nhé , em tháo spindle nhiều rồi, toàn phải cảo ra không à. Muốn nó ngon thì đi mạ crôm cho chuẩn kích thước 20 thì đúng hơn.
> 
> mà có thiếu gì đâu mấy em động cơ ngon ngon khoẻ khoẻ , đi lấy con 1.5Kw TQ làm gì cho nhức đầu?


Đúng quá à nghen, bộ nhông đó mà chạy 24K, rụng răng ngay lập tức (hi)

----------


## ít nói

ặc hành tinh làm spindle . em nghĩ cụ chuẩn bị nước quanh nó .ko nóng bốc khói lun. chắc cụ định chế post cho vui thôi chứ ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

món này cho ông về độ chế nữa nè , nguyên bản nó gá lưỡi khoan đuôi ren để khoan gỗ , mà khoan nó toàn phi to to không nhé.

nó dùng bạc đạn 6202 , về độ lại 7202 chắc ok , phía đầu có ren âm và có 1 bậc thẳng, nên tiện mấy cái đuôi ren có bậc thẳng để định tâm và khoan lỗ thẳng gá dao bằng ốc âm thì là nghề của ông mà , với lại tầm 3000rpm thi không rung lắc đâu.







Mà thật sự muốn chơi đồ dữ không ? chơi đại cái này đi tui tài trợ mà làm không xong quánh bỏ xừ 

hơi to xíu, DIY hơi bị căng , nhưng kết hợp với con động cơ to to mà cha occuti tài trợ đám cưới là hơi bị hoành tráng nhé.

----------

writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

còn 1 cái đầu khoan tự động của nhật mới 100% , nó quay tầm 1800rpm , tui tháo đầu khoan ra gắn cái ER 25 vào, cốt nó dùng bạc 20 ( chưa biết bạc 7 hay 6 nhưng khoan sắt vô tư nên hi vọng nó 7004 ) nặng 22Kg gá vào cái máy mini của ông nổi không ? HAHAHA tui dư nhiều đồ quá , vứt xó không.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

làm cái hộp số dây đai 1:5 là ăn kim loại đc rồi.

----------


## th11

> còn 1 cái đầu khoan tự động của nhật mới 100% , nó quay tầm 1800rpm , tui tháo đầu khoan ra gắn cái ER 25 vào, cốt nó dùng bạc 20 ( chưa biết bạc 7 hay 6 nhưng khoan sắt vô tư nên hi vọng nó 7004 ) nặng 22Kg gá vào cái máy mini của ông nổi không ? HAHAHA tui dư nhiều đồ quá , vứt xó không.


bác Nam già cho xin cái giá của đầu khoan đi. đang diy cái h đây, nhằm hàng của lão này lâu rồi mà chưa xơ múi được gì hết, hĩ

----------


## thuhanoi

À, chừ mới nghĩ ra, bác WW bán cái spin 1,5 cho mình, lấy tiền mua cái động cơ bình thường 3 pha nhét vô đó là OK nhất

----------


## writewin

anh Gian với anh Nam nói toàn những điều em đang lo, nhưng em vẩn làm để xem kết quả thế nào, hè hè

từ những góp ý anh em nói nên em có điều chỉnh sau, bánh răng thay vì trui cứng h em ko trui cứng nữa để nguyên đó chạy, có j teo thằng bánh răng em làm, trước khi tèo mấy thằng hành tinh, với thay cái spin china bằng động cơ bằng động cơ 3 pha 90w, vì vận tốc cắt em cần tầm 300 đến 500 vòng/ p là đc rồi, mà em thì khá mù về động cơ nhờ mấy anh xem con này chạy dc ở tần số 120Hz ko ^^ dúp em với

em spin này khá mi nhon, cốt 12 ^^, mặt bích 86 hay 90 j đó chưa đó nhưng bắt khá khít với 4 cái lổ trên hộp số, nên việc lắp ráp lại có vẻ khá đơn giản với em này




quà cưới của em từ ku bé tý với anh nam CNC làm xong lâu rồi nhưng ko gắn lên dc vì chạy khoản trên 100Hz rung, chắc vì cái đầu nối em làm ko cân bằng, còn ko có lệt tâm đâu nhé, he he, nếu con mo tơ trên ko chạy dc thì em sẻ thay đổi em đó bằng con mo tơ này, đảm bao ok luôn ^^

----------


## Tuanlm

Con Pana đó chạy đến 70hz là bắt đầu mất momen. Chơi AC servo đi Thắng, 400w,4000v/p momen vô tư, lại gọn gàng. He he

----------


## zentic

Nha ngheo ma bac ru choi servo, Chac bac WW Kham ko noi roi, hee

----------


## nhatson

> Nha ngheo ma bac ru choi servo, Chac bac WW Kham ko noi roi, hee


chỉ cần động cơ servo (PMSM) ko cần phải dùng tới drive đâu ah
biến tần đời cao 1 chút có thể chạy được với động cơ PM
ví dụ như chú yaskawa v1000 này, em thấy mấy của hàng ở vĩnh viễn dạo này hay có
https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku...oM-joDiUwrL6Oc

----------

writewin

----------


## writewin

động cơ thì em chỉ có 3 sự lựa chọn, 1 là spin china 2 là panasonic 90w 3 là con servo trâu bò kia, he he

----------


## writewin

đi học cô giáo có dạy bài nào dể làm trước bài nào khó thì làm sau, nên h em làm cái dể trước cái khó làm sau,

dc anh nam CNC kít ass , he he, nhầm kít sờ ta tơ tài trợ cho em cái đầu cốt côn 16 chuẩn ER 20 với ổ bi đôi chịu tải nên em chọn bài độ lại cốt roto của cái mo tơ quà cưới trước ^^, cũng hên là ổ bi mô tơ với ổ bi anh nam cho cùng side, chỉ có điều ổ anh nam dài hơn tí nên em phải tiện lại chổ bắt ổ bi 1 tí, và lấy đây là điểm chuẩn đầu tiên để cân chĩnh ro to khi tiện luôn ^^, sản phẩm đã làm sau chạy ở 120HZ thấy im re, nhìn bằng mắt thì ko thấy quơ j hết còn chưa gắn đồng hồ xo vào đo coi run out là bao nhiêu ^^

 quà kít sờ ta



cái ro to dc tiện lại ^^





he he 

tình yêu nhỏ và động lực làm việc của em ^^





chuẩn bị đi giao máy cho khách hàng với làm mấy đồ mỹ nghệ nhỏ nhỏ kiếm ít tiền mua sửa cho tình yêu nhỏ, nên chắc cuối tuần rãnh mới chơi tiếp với con spin và vụ chế spin hộp số mới tiếp tục dc

----------

ít nói, Mãi Chờ, nhatson, quanghung108, solero

----------


## solero

Mai Kem vào anh em giao lưu Thắng nhé. (cho bế nhóc lấy hơi tí nhá!)

----------

writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

con động cơ kia của WW , đã thử biến tần 2HP , chạy ở 200Hz vẫn lên tốt , có lần người bán thử ở 400hz vẫn quay luôn đó nha, ở 200hz mà mới test ở 10hz moment tạo ra tay nắm cốt hết muốn nổi,

con đó 50hz chỉ có 2000rpm, nên 200hz thì chỉ có 8000rpm thôi. Mấy con này cấu tạo hơi đặc biệt 1 xíu , nó cấu tạo y đúc con AC spindle moto cùng hãng với nó luôn. Cứ vô tư chạy đi Thắng , con đó mà DIY được là hơi bị ngon đấy.

----------

writewin

----------


## writewin

h mới đọc lại bài này ^^, hôm nay tranh thủ gắn chặt cái cốt vào trục mo tơ luôn, nhưng chưa kịp làm mặt bích gắn moto nên để tạm lên miếng sắt rồi để đồng hồ xo hút lên miếng sắt đó tạm cũng dc, chạy tốc độ dưới 50hz thấy kil rung rất nhẹ, kim chỉ rung khi mo tơ thay đổi vận tốc, có lẻ do em chưa làm bộ kẹp spin với chĩnh các thông số trên biến tần nên em nó chạy hơi kêu  e e e, 

vi deo test và khoe với chủ đầu tư kiss ass ^^ mong anh em chém nhẹ

----------

culitruong, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

Ui. Thấy mới nhớ, hứa mang cái động cơ qua mà bận quá. Với lại chưa có cách cảo bánh răng ra được.  :Smile: . mấy ngày nữa có BK15 mình mang qua luôn nhé.

----------


## writewin

^^ ừ nhỉ, anh ko nhắc em cũng wen luôn vụ mo tơ với BK. he he, đem qua em cảo luôn cũng dc, đơn giản mà,h chuẩn bị bộ kẹp cho em này, chắc chơi full sắt 16, còn Z thì dùng con alfa có hộp số N tỷ lệ 1/5 chắc vô tư rồi nhỉ ^^

----------

